# espresso machine



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

I have to hook up a espresso machine in a resturaunt, I never hooked one up before the guy bought it used there is no manual. does the water line got to the pump and then it goes to the machine. this one has me confused. thanks for the help


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

make? model?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You're probably going to want to put a filter/scale remover on that incoming line as a precaution.







Paul


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I think you need a vacuum breaker on that


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Chances are if you find the make and model, you'll find the manual online.


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

Here you have to install an RP with an exspantion tank on the water line to the machine. I would check with the local inspector to see if they will require it.
Justin


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

the machine says Rocilio i think, it has a flexible s/s line coming out of the bottom its has 3/8" female connector thats a european connector, but then he has a pump seperate from the machine wth the same s/s flexible hose. I am thinking to connect the water supply to the pump and then the other line to the machine


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The brand is Rancilio. The website, is not showing up for me. "Internal Server Error"

http://www.rancilio.it/rancilio/index.jsp



Google is your friend. :thumbup:





Paul


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> The brand is Rancilio. The website, is not showing up for me. "Internal Server Error"
> 
> http://www.rancilio.it/rancilio/index.jsp
> 
> ...


 i actually googled first , no help, so i came over here , i can't believe all the plumbers here and nobody has ever hooked one up. amazing


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sure lots of guys have hooked them up before. I've done a few and the first thing I do is look at the manual. They're expensive appliances and need to be installed according to the manufacturer's specifications.







Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I never hooked them up, but I have installed RPZ's on them. Seems like lots of cities in my area has changed their code wanting RPZ's on the espresso machines and Coffee makers.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

blowfish said:


> i actually googled first , no help, so i came over here , i can't believe all the plumbers here and nobody has ever hooked one up. amazing


I plumbed my own. Not a commercial machine though. I didn't do a drain for it - too much trouble for something that's going to clog up constantly anyway.

The plumb-in kit came with a small brass pressure reducing valve, some plastic supply tube and a few fittings for the modifications needed inside the unit. The instructions said to set the PRV to no more than 50 PSI, but I set it to more like 5-10 PSI. That's more than it needed anyway, and if that plastic supply tube fails it will hopefully limit the damage a little.

The commercial one is going to be in a restaurant. Therefore they'll have to have a service guy for it. These things need regular maintenance and adjustments as things wear. Find out who the restaurant owner is going to use (most likely a local supplier) and ask them what they recommend. They'll often want to do the final connect too, after you supply them with a valved stub and whatever fitting they want on the outlet.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

futz said:


> I plumbed my own. Not a commercial machine though. I didn't do a drain for it - too much trouble for something that's going to clog up constantly anyway.


Here's a man who likes his 'joe!


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

i supplied water and drain for it, then he asked me to connect it, its a cuban cafe , the guy bought it used and he's way too cheap to pay for any service for it.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

We install a DCAP on the water supply (there are people who are allergic to coffee and it can make them very sick).

We have a hub drain under the counter and connect it with a flexible 1" hose from the drip tray to the hub drain with an air break. Connect the hose with MJ clamps. This makes servicing the inevitable coffee bean blockages easier. 

Also, if you are installing this on an older building with older plumbing systems, make sure the available flow rate is acceptable for the unit. 

We installed a unit on the main floor of a historic office building in Toronto (circa 1912). Half of the building was using a new 2" service, but the 2 restaurants on the main floor were supplied by an old 1 1/4 galvanized service (we connected to this unknowingly). When the restaurant opened, the machine could not produce enough bar pressure for a good pull. We had to run a separate 1/2" supply directly to the meter room, with a y-strainer for good measure, to get the proper bar pressure.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

i told him to call a coffee guy, i don't know anything about them,


----------



## Atlantic (Apr 19, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Chances are if you find the make and model, you'll find the manual online.


You can definitely get support from the company. Most of the time, with espresso machines, you have to connect it through a filter - I've never installed a machine before, but I have friends that have. They said it's not to hard of a job. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Atlantic said:


> You can definitely get support from the company. Most of the time, with espresso machines, you have to connect it through a filter - I've never installed a machine before, but I have friends that have. They said it's not to hard of a job. Let me know how it goes.



Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------

